# فحوصات ما قبل الزواج



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

فحوصات ما قبل الزواج ....أين تبدأ وأين تنتهي ؟



الفحص المعمول به حاليا للمقبلين على الزواج وهو إجباريا يقتصر على فحص نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم وحجم كريات الدم الحمراء ومن هذين الفحصين البسيطين إن كانا طبيعيين يفترض أن المريض خال من مرض الثلاسيميا . أما إذا كان فيهما خلل فيطلب منهما عمل فحص آخر وهو عمل تحاليل الدم المفصلة لأنواع الهيموجلوبين عن طريق الفصل الكهربائي.


هذا هو ملخص الفحص الذي يطلب من المقبلين على الزواج عمله . لكن هل هذا الفحص كافي لتجنب جميع نتائج الرباط الزوجي ؟ بالطبع لا . ففحوصات ما قبل الزواج تبدأ بهذا الفحص ولكنها في الحقيقة تمتد إلى أكثر من ذلك بكثير .


فيمكن أن تقسم فحوصات ما قبل الزواج إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية :

فحوصات لتجنب الأمراض الوراثية .

فحوصات لمعرفة قدرة المقبلين على الزواج على إنجاب الأطفال .

فحوصات لمعرفة إن كان أي من الطرفين يحمل أمراضا قابلة للنقل من طرف إلى آخر عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي أو المخالطة اللاصقة.

وللتوضيح يجب مناقشة كل موضوع على حدة :

القسم الأول: الفحوصات الوراثية التي يجب عملها إلى جانب الثلاسيميا هي باقي فحوصات الدم و تكسرها ، فثلاسيميا الدم هو مرض ينقل عن طريق الوراثية ويؤثر على عمر الكريات الدم الحمراء. ففي مرض الثلاسيميا تحصل طفرة في مكونات الهيموجلوبين مما يسبب إلى تكسر في خلايا كرات الدم الحمراء فيحاول الجسم أن يعوض هذا النقص عن طريق زيادة تكاثر كرات الدم الحمراء و بالتالي تصبح كثير من عظام الجسم و أعضاؤه هي مصنع للنخاع العظمي مما يؤدي إلى انتفاخ جمجمة الرأس وكبر الطحال و الكبد ، و لكن كل هذا الإنتاج الكبير من كرات الدم الحمراء يفشل في تعويض الهلاك الذي تتعرض له كرات الدم الحمراء ، فيضطر الطبيب إلى نقل الدم إلى المريض بصفة مستمرة . و نقل الدم عادة ما يكون مصحوبا بازدياد الحديد في جسم المصاب مما يسبب له ضررا بالغا على الكبد و القلب أو الفرصة للإصابة بالتهابات فيروسية للكبد . وغالبا ما ينتهي الأمر بالمصابين بهذا المرض إلى الوفاة عادة في العقد الثالث من العمر إلا إذا أجريت لهم عملية زرع نخاع جديدة.


ولعل مرض الثلاسيميا ليس هو المرض الوحيد الذي يصيب الدم ولكنه الأكثر انتشار هنا في الأردن ،
و لكن هناك مرض لا يقل عنه انتشار خاصة في دول الخليج العربي و هو الأنيميا المنجلية ، وهو كذلك ينتج عن طفرة جينية للهيموجلوبين مما يؤدي إلى تقريبا نفس أعراض مرض الثلاسيميا . أما الأمراض الوراثية الأخرى فيكون الفحص عادة انتقائيا طبقا لظروف كل عائلة ، فينصح المقبلين على الزواج أن يفتشوا في أمراض العائلة فان وجدوا أن هناك مرضا وراثيا موجودا بالعائلة فينصح باستشارة أخصائي وراثة عن الطرق الوراثية لنقل هذا المرض و كيفية فحصه.


و لعلني أسرد هنا قصة اثنين جاءا إلى المختبر لفحص مرض عضلي وراثي يصيب كثيرا من أهل الزوج و هو مرض Myotonic dystrophica فعندما أقبل الخطيب على خطيبته وجد أن أحد عائلة الخطيبة به مرض عضلي و لكنه لم يتبين له التشخيص لطبيعة المرض العضلي الموجود في أقارب الخطيبة فأوجس خيفة من أن تكون خطيبته حاملة لنفس المرض العضلي الموجود في عائلته ، فعندما جاءا إلى المختبر تم فحص جين مرض Myotonica dystrophica فتبين لنا أنه لا يحمل أي منهما المرض فتم الزواج باطمئنان من الطرفين من أن ذريتهم لن تكون مصابة بمثل هذا المرض العضلي .



القسم الثاني: الفحوصات اللازمة لمعرفة إن كان هناك قدرة على الإنجاب من الطرفين ، و ينصح بهذه الحالة بشدة إن كان الطرفين يرغبان بالإنجاب . وحتى لا يصاب أي من الطرفين بكآبة تنغص عليه حياته إن وجد قرينه لا يستطيع الإنجاب أو يستطيع ولكن عن طريق أطفال الأنابيب . و يجب أن تشمل هذه الفحوصات فحص الحيوانات المنوية عند الرجل لمعرفة عدد الحيوانات المنوية ونسبة الحيوانات المنوية السليمة و نسبة الحركة الفاعلة فيها.


كما ينصح بعمل هرمونات الذكورة للاطمئنان على الوضع الصحي للإنجاب . أما للأنثى فينصح بشدة عمل هرمون FSH في اليوم الثالث من الدورة الشهرية بالإضافة إلى فحوصات الهرمونات الأخرى المنظمة للدورة . و إن كانت الأنثى تعاني من زيادة الشعر فينصح لها أن تعمل مجموعة من فحوصات الشعر الزائد . و قد أعجبت يوما بأب لخطيبة من سكان جرش أن طلب من خطيب ابنته أن يعمل فحص الحيوانات المنوية . و عندما أجرى الفحص تبين أن الخطيب ليس له قدرة على الإنجاب بصورة طبيعية مما أدى ذلك إلى عدم الارتباط بينهما لأنه ولو تم الارتباط في هذه الحالة فانه كان ربما سيؤدي إلى الطلاق السريع إن اكتشف أحدهما أن الطرف الآخر لا ينجب .



القسم الثالث: فحوصات الأمراض القابلة للانتشار عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي فهي من حق كل طرف يريد الارتباط بالطرف الآخر أن يكون على علم مسبق وكامل بمجموع حالة هذه الأمراض عند قرينه قبل الاتصال به حتى لا يشعر بالغبن أو أن حياته في خطر مستمر ، ومن هذه الفحوصات هي عمل وظائف الكبد و التهاب الكبد الوبائي B ب و C ج و الالتهابات الجنسية بالإضافة إلى أمراض الكلى المزمنة . فان كان أحدهما مصاب بالتهاب الكبد الفيروس B فينصح بشدة للطرف الآخر أن يأخذ مطعوم التهاب الكبد للفيروس B و المتوفر حاليا و بأسعار زهيدة في معظم الصيدليات وذلك إذا أراد الارتباط بالطرف المصاب . أما إن كان أحد الطرفين مصابا بالتهاب الفيروسي للكبد C فعليه أن يعلم الطرف الآخر أنه لا يتوفر الآن طعم مضاد للفيروس C .


أما الالتهابات الجنسية الأخرى فاكثر هذه الأمراض هي مرض الزهري ومرض الهربس الجنسي .فينصح إن كان أحدهما يشك أن الطرف الأخر يحمل أحد هذين المرضين يطلب من قرينه الفحص لهما خاصة أن الانتشار بين الطرفين لهذين المرضين أسرع بكثير من أي أمراض أخرى.

من كل هذا يتبين لنا أن فحوصات ما قبل الزواج تبدأ بفحص الدم لمرض الثلاسيميا ولكنها تمتد إلى أكثر من ذلك بناء على رغبة المقبلين على الزواج لمعرفة الكثير عمن يودون الاقتران بهم 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-350-فحوصات-ما-قبل-الزواج.html​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه
ميررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الاهمية 
اذ الزواج المسيحى ابدى 
ولا يحتمل المخاطرة 
وعلى الاقل 
يعرف كل طرف التوقعات الواقعية للمستقبل 
طالما العلم اتاح لنا هذا الخيار 


كان نفسى 
ان يرفق نموذج طبى 
قبل عقد الاكليل 
للالزام باداء تلك الفحوص الهامة جدا 
التى تقى من عذاب طويل 
لا ينتهى الا بالموت او بعلة الزنا


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع المهم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع ومهم جدا لكل المقبلين علي الزواج
شكرا ليك


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير على الموضوع المهم جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الاهمية
> اذ الزواج المسيحى ابدى
> ولا يحتمل المخاطرة
> وعلى الاقل
> ...


*منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع المهم
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مارو بنت الراعي قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع ومهم جدا لكل المقبلين علي الزواج
> شكرا ليك


*منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كتير على الموضوع المهم جدا​*


منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا نهيسى

موضوع رائع

والاروع ان الكنيسة الزمته على المقبلين على الزواج

وليس مجرد خيار ليهم

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا نهيسى
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ...


مرور غااالى جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاك​


----------



## mobenga (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا نهيسى

موضوع رائع

والاروع ان الكنيسة الزمته على المقبلين على الزواج

وليس مجرد خيار ليهم



طيب وافرض الطرفان لا يرغبان فى عمل الفحوص
الا يوجد بديل؟؟؟
انا اعرف صديقة ليا مخطوبه هى وخطيبها لا يرغبان فى اجراء الفحوص  ويتحملان المسئوليه عن ذلك 
لكن طبعا لاستيفاء الاوراق  لازم الكشف
فزورت الفحصوات وتزوجا
ارجو ان تكون الكنيسة الارثوزوكسيه اكثر تفهما كل الفئات


----------

